# FW Mars Pattern Warhound Titan Project Log



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Those of you following my Thunderhawk Gunship project log might be aware that I put a poll up ages ago asking which FW heavy would you buy, the Thunderhawk or the Warhound Titan.

I went against the poll and got the Thunderhawk. The Thunderhawk is an amazing model and am enjoying every minute of putting it together and painting it up.

I had a niggling feeling in the back of my head though thinking that I should have got the Titan instead - I kept wondering what I might be missing in the construction of that beast.

I'm a good couple of weeks from finishing the Thunderhawk and will continue to update that project log as I get on with the painting.

Well as you will have guessed, I got the Titan too and it will be my next project log. Here's the components pics to start off with - I got it with the Plasma Blastgun and the Vulcan Mega Bolter!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

How much money do you have?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! and thats my question as well, i can barely afford a £60 baneblade let alone and Thunderhawk and a Titan, but i will be watching this with great interest, cant wait to see more.

(Edit: Yay reached 1000 posts)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet dude! Good luck with that...may I ask what you have in those sexy glass shelves? =)


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> How much money do you have?


Well I have no money now:shok:

I have a good job and a very understanding wife. I've wanted models like this since I was a skint teenager and now I'm not a skint teenager, I'm having them now!!!

I got asked in private messages for pictures and pointage of what else I had, so here it is - you know who you are!

At the moment, I have 9993 points of Blood Angels (new codex) painted up and ready to go.

Also have a Valkyrie for no particular reason other than I liked it and wanted to build and paint it and a small random Chaos Daemon Khorne army - I don't even know why!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Beautiful!


Cheers dude!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Going from a skint teenager, to a skint adult? :biggrin:

Very nice stuff you have there! Lots of red


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work on the Blood Angels mate! I am totally jealous. First the Thunderhawk and now the Titan........ :shok: 

I look forward to seeing this project unfold as well.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Going from a skint teenager, to a skint adult? :biggrin:
> 
> Very nice stuff you have there! Lots of red


:grin: I get by, not quite living on beans on toast yet.

And you're right, I get through plenty of red, just got a load to airbrush the Thunderhawk!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Will be interesting to see a Warhound plog, I like them a lot and it's definitely one of those miniatures I'd like to get somewhere down the line when I've filled up a cabinet of "Blood Angels" myself (which will take a while at the current rate). I have a few other "super heavy" projects to finish before I tackle that one though...

Have you decided on a colour scheme for the beast? If so, are you going with a titan legions colours or with chapter colours?


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> Will be interesting to see a Warhound plog, I like them a lot and it's definitely one of those miniatures I'd like to get somewhere down the line when I've filled up a cabinet of "Blood Angels" myself (which will take a while at the current rate). I have a few other "super heavy" projects to finish before I tackle that one though...
> 
> Have you decided on a colour scheme for the beast? If so, are you going with a titan legions colours or with chapter colours?


I've not made any decisions at all about colour schemes as yet. 

I know I'm going to magentize the weapons and the head but that's about all the decision I have made.

I'll have to do some research I think but a Titan in chapter colours might be cool. Or maybe a Titan controlled by a pilot in the grip of the black rage or something - A Death Company Titan! Or maybe not :dunno:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where do you get shelving like that? Ug I want some for my Eldar!

Nice titan! I can not wait to see it started and finished. Do you have an Airbrush?


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Where do you get shelving like that? Ug I want some for my Eldar!
> 
> Nice titan! I can not wait to see it started and finished. Do you have an Airbrush?


I do believe those display cabinates are available from IKEA, they look similar to ones my friend has and ones I'll eventually get.k:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Where do you get shelving like that? Ug I want some for my Eldar!
> 
> Nice titan! I can not wait to see it started and finished. Do you have an Airbrush?


As Grenth says, they are from Ikea, they are the Deltof Glass door cabinet, they go for about £40 in the UK. You can get a light that attaches to the top of the cabinet too, creates a nice efffect.

The build of the beast will commence after the Thunderhawk is complete, a good couple of weeks yet I'd imagine.

I do have an airbrush, it's certainly not top of the line but I've had it for about a year and it has done my proud so far. Double action with both gravity and suction feed. Have different size nozzles and needles for different jobs!



Grenth said:


> I do believe those display cabinates are available from IKEA, they look similar to ones my friend has and ones I'll eventually get.k:


k:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> As Grenth says, they are from Ikea, they are the Deltof Glass door cabinet, they go for about £40 in the UK.


Jezzz, I could buy a squad of Krieg for that price...it seems so cheap for a nice cabinet like that.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice BA collection! Now, you need to come re-paint my Blood Angels for me.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see a Mars, personally I think it is the best Warhound version.

I look forward to seeing this one come together.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Now the Thunderhawk is finished (I still have the base to do but will work on that as and when), I can make a start on the Titan.

All the parts have been clipped, filed and sanded smooth. All of the excess resin has been removed. Now the washing starts.

First lot out and scrubbed to removed release agent are all the components for the feet and legs up to and including the hips.

Also the Plasma blastgun and the Mega bolter.

I have succumbed and ordered the Inferno cannon and Turbo laser from FW (I wanted all the weapon options). Also on order are some 19mm magnets so I can magnetise the weapons.

Questions, comments and queries always welcome!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome, mate! Really looking forward to see this beast in all it's glory. May I ask how the casting quality was? The FW models I own range from a perfect cast to totally unusable models.

Subscribed!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

d0m said:


> Awesome, mate! Really looking forward to see this beast in all it's glory. May I ask how the casting quality was? The FW models I own range from a perfect cast to totally unusable models.
> 
> Subscribed!


The casting on this was really good and not one single piece was warped. They are all pretty thick, chunky parts so I suppose they aren't going to warp very much.

The only dodgy bit is the detailing on the bulkhead between the forward and rear section on the main body. There's a mechanicus symbol on the door which didn't come out well at all. Fortunately you get lots of symbols, purity seals parchments included so I'll just cover it up. This is coupled with the fact that once built, you'd really have to scrutinise the interior to see it anyway.

Overall, I'm extremely pleased with the kit. It's very nice, thoroughy recommended.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Next lot out of the drink.

All the symbols, purity seals etc.

The cables and connectors for the weapons.

The main body, shoulders, carapace and leg armour.

Just the head, princeps and moderati to clean up and wash now then the dry fitting can begin.


----------



## Pigsnout23 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cool. I can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Have installed magnets to make the void sheilds removeable


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wicked awesome so far can not wait.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The Titan comes with 2 sets of leg armour. A fairly plain set and a much more detailed set with imperial eagles on it. I wanted to make these interchangeable so out come the magnets again!

I've set magnets into the legs and also on the backs of the leg armour so can swap and change as I like.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Your mars pattern is beautiful. I follow this with interest, although the mars pattern chaos warhound is cooler.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Have installed magnets to make the void sheilds removeable


Great idea!

I also didnt know they came with two different leg plates, good to know.

Keep it going brotha!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The last lot of components have been sorted and washed. The princeps, moderati and the head. Also the other 2 weapon options turned up from Forgeworld. The Inferno cannon and the Turbo laser.


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

Can´t wait to see this baby built and painted. I´ve airbrushed two warhounds last year and damn, if I see this one I get the urge to buy another one.... must resist... :wasntme:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

You know you need another one!

Any hints or tips on the airbrushing of one of these beasts?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I want to see paint already!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

ooohhh, fw titan, sexy! makes me wish i had a job xD cant wait to see this progress, good luck!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The magnets for my weapon options have arrived.

I bought 19mm x 2mm magnets.

I have cut the pieces that sit in the shoulder joints and weapons themselves in half and have glued a magenet to each half.

I have 2 halves that will be permanently glued into the shoulder joints and I have 4 halves for the 4 weapon options. These will also be glued in place so I can change the weapons as required.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the specs on the magnets! :so_happy:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi guys

It's been weeks since I last updated this post but today I will finally start construction of the Titan.

I've decided that the body of the beast and all the internal detailing is going to take an age to paint though it is all prepped now. That is all on the back burner at the moment while I work on the feet and legs

I'm going to start on the feet and build my way up. I'm going to have a fairly flat footed stance. Keeping it simple for my first Titan and am hoping to show movement in the torso and head pleacements.

So in the pics we have all the feet components all bagged and ready to go. Loads of pistons, toe joints and toes. There is also the sole which I've put magnets into the bottom. I will put some magnets into the base too just to get him to stay in place, though he will free stand on the table top.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Had a very productive morining putting the feet and legs together.

It's taken about 4 hours in total to get them in a position I liked and all glued together.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The bottom section of the Titan is now completed.

It's been a really cool build so far. As long as you take your time and think before you glue and/or pin anything you can't go too wrong.

I have installed a big magnet into the top of the hip section to make the whole upper body section removeable.

The last picture is all of the armour plates fitted. The two leg plates and waist armour is magnetised. The thigh armour is just dry fitted for now and will be glued on once the legs are all painted up.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The JB weld has now dried on the magnets and washers and I can show you how the body will attach to the legs.

I sank a 19mm magnet into the hip section and glued a few washers into the recess of the rear body section the attaches to said legs. The pull on it is really nice.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are progressing along nicely. As with your Thunderhawk I am impressed by your attention to the details during cleaning and assembly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Have done some work on the base today. I've used the aquila from the honoured imperium set and glued it onto the base. Made to look like the bases for the rest of my BA force, sand covered base with a scorced grass look. The stone aqulia long forgotten on the plains of battle

The plan is to have some fallen BA comrades on the aquila, shot down by the enemy with the Titan arriving on scene to offer some heavy support.

The legs are magnetised to the base and have a surprisingly decent pull to them though the Titan will stand freely on any flatish surface anyway.

Have also primed the legs ready for paint.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I have pretty much finished the base for the Titan.

The idea was to have some of my BA troops going into battle across the terrain and they've been ambushed or gunned down. One guy is down, clutching his chest after taking a round to the chest, dead or dying. The next guy has been shot in the face, falling where he stood, bleeding out, dead!. The last guy has taken a hit but survives, scrambling back, firing at the enemy.

The Titan then arrives, looming in the background ready for a bit of payback!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats pretty sick, love the base extreme epic win. + rep.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

We want MAOR !


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice, i just ordered a mars pattern one a week ago, cant wait!

Btw you should get a double barreled turbo laser at some point too its definantly the best gun.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Thats pretty sick, love the base extreme epic win. + rep.


Thanks for the rep! Much appreciated.



lunawolf said:


> We want MAOR !


More to come!! Have built the legs and given them an initial coat of Boltgun Metal. Haven't started painting or constructing the upper section yet.



ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Very nice, i just ordered a mars pattern one a week ago, cant wait!
> 
> Btw you should get a double barreled turbo laser at some point too its definantly the best gun.


I like your style. I picked up all the weapon options when I got my Titan, you never know how you're going to want to kill you enemies!:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking nice man!!! I am a big fan of the base and if your work on the titan is anything like your Thunderhawk, it is going to be a stunning piece.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've just bought one of these beasties can i ask just how poseable are the legs and toes?


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> I've just bought one of these beasties can i ask just how poseable are the legs and toes?


The legs and toes come in multiple bits (24 bits per foot and 3 leg pieces upto the hip) and are completely poseable in almost any stance you can imagine. I did mine in a fairly static stance as I wanted it to be able to stand on the base I've made and also free stand on a gaming table. If I got another one, I reckon I'd make him a bit more dynamic.

Good luck with it and let us all know how it goes in a project log!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah will do. Its a chaos one. Most likely in a swamp so the resin around the feet should hold it pretty solid in pretty much any pose.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's some very much WIP work on the legs which are now in paint.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

GOOD LORD! How many pots of Badab black and Sepia/Devlan mud have you gone through already? Im loving the burnished/worn look to all the metal areas. Share your secret please?


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Ha! It's not secret and you already guessed the colours used.

Base coat of chaos black primer, heavy drybrush, almost an overbrush really of Boltgun metal then a less heavy drybrush of chainmail all over the legs. Then heavy wash of devlan mud (used a whole pot for this bit), then once dry a drybrush of mithril silver all over. Then a slightly less heavy wash of devlan mud (half a pot this time), then a wash of the sepia in key areas, pistons, joints etc. It's not finished yet, am planning to make it look much more oily and grimy where you'd expect it to be. Funnily enough, I haven't used badab black on the legs at all as yet.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking great


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with DoE man, the tarnished worn look on the metal is fantastic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Have pretty much finished the legs and armour plates.

Have used the MIG pigment wash to make the pistons look more oily and grimey.

You can see the two lots of leg armour, the waist armour which are magentized. The thigh armour is now glued in place.

Last pic shows the bottom section in all its glory. Am pretty happy with the way it came out. I'm not too sure yet how much I'm going to go at it and make it look all scratched up, maybe some, maybe none.

Onto the body section!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shaping up very nicely man! The golds on the detailed leg armor, the aquila, looks fantastic. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice. I like the aged brass look.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Have started work on the carapace and outer section of the Titan. Very much WIP at the moment but some pics to give you the gerneral idea.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

what about i hate you ?very nice painting on an awesome model! Might blow some $ on something like that after finishing me 2 other supa heavy...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow man, you are doing such a good job on that thing so far. I see a few titans like this around this site, but no one seems to be putting the effort into the paint job as you are. The metal legs look really good and the red plates compliment them nicely. I am looking forward to this finished titan.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Have started work on the carapace and outer section of the Titan. Very much WIP at the moment but some pics to give you the gerneral idea.


cruor angelus silicis,

Good job so far! Curious if you hand painted the carapace? The color is quite smooth, excellent work. I'm also interested to know if you use masking tape to do the strips b/c I noticed that there's a bit of wiggly-action going on. However I understand it's still WIP. Just be mindful that with large models like the Warhound, the eyes tend to be quite unforgiving so extra attention is needed otherwise the whole outcome will be affected (especially seeing the nice work you've done on the legs so far). Keep it up!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking great. Every time I see a well painted Titan I want to pull the trigger on one. The red and gold give a real Martian-religious icon look. I like the well-worn "this monster is 5,000 years young" detailing to the legs. looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

lunawolf said:


> what about i hate you ?very nice painting on an awesome model! Might blow some $ on something like that after finishing me 2 other supa heavy...


Is a great model to build and paint, get one, you know you want to!



troybuckle said:


> Wow man, you are doing such a good job on that thing so far. I see a few titans like this around this site, but no one seems to be putting the effort into the paint job as you are. The metal legs look really good and the red plates compliment them nicely. I am looking forward to this finished titan.


Many thanks for the kind words. If you're spending a lot of cash on a model like this, I think it's worth the time no to rush it. Am taking the paint job very slowly.



louisshli said:


> cruor angelus silicis,
> 
> Good job so far! Curious if you hand painted the carapace? The color is quite smooth, excellent work. I'm also interested to know if you use masking tape to do the strips b/c I noticed that there's a bit of wiggly-action going on. However I understand it's still WIP. Just be mindful that with large models like the Warhound, the eyes tend to be quite unforgiving so extra attention is needed otherwise the whole outcome will be affected (especially seeing the nice work you've done on the legs so far). Keep it up!


The carapace is all airbrushed, a base coat of black, then white, masked the thin stripes, then yellow, masked that off then black again. The front of the carapace isn't 100% but have been working on that today. I'm happier with the back section, it came out a little cleaner. Thanks for the advice though, it's gotta be right!



KjellThorngaard said:


> Looking great. Every time I see a well painted Titan I want to pull the trigger on one. The red and gold give a real Martian-religious icon look. I like the well-worn "this monster is 5,000 years young" detailing to the legs. looking forward to seeing more.


Thanks dude, much appreciated.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Time for the next update.

I wasn't happy with the hazard stripes on the main body so have stripped it back and started again. Am going for the same look but rushed it a little last time so will take my time this time round. At the moment, it's had a coat of black primer, the white primer, then a couple of coats of white main coat through the airbrush.

Next up interior pieces. We have the front of the main body, a doorway between the fore and aft sections of the main body.

Then the elevator and winches and an imperial commisioning plate and adeptus mechanicus shrine.

Finally, the servitors who control the weapon arms.

All needs gluing in now, the onto the carapace again - take 2!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Update time.

All of the pieces for the forward section of the body are now glued in. 

Next up we have the joints for the main weapon arms. These are magnetised so all 4 weapon options can be used.

Then there's the steel grill which I've painted and weathered up a little bit as the piece you get though very nicely etched is far too shiny. Next to it, there is the ventilator bank front and back.

The repainted carapace and aft body section is much more pleasing to my eye and am glad that I went to the effort of stripping and repainting it.

Finally there is the inner rear aft section with the computer terminal. Not super detailed as with all these FW super heavies, once built, you're hardly going to be able to see it.

Next up for paint is the head and 4 weapon options.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful CAS, just beautiful. 

I need to get my butt in gear, been so busy!


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Man I wish I could paint this good. I definately need to get me one of these at some point though.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks DoE, I'm really looking forward to see what you do with your Reaver!

@Shady Ed - It's a great model and well worth the cash in time and enjoyment of preping, building and painting it.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The computer room is looking very good, almost a sin to cover it up at all. The repainted carapace is looking a lot better, and I thought it looked good before. When I fist saw that you striped it down, I was like “That Sucks, that was a lot of work,” but now I can see it was worth it!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Troy mate, the repainted stripes look much better. Very nice job on the cockpit and crew, looking great! It is such a shame that they put that much lovely detail inside the thing where it will never be seen. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work on the stripping, good job masking it off, couple spots of run under but easy enough to fix and it looks badass. Can not wait to see this wrapped up.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

@troybuckle, Midge913 and djinn24 - Thanks for the great comments guys. It was worth the extra time to strip the carapace and aft section, took a couple of days on and off. It does look much better and slightly better in real life.

Am working on the head and interior of that now then just the weapon arms to go.

Have made some videos for Youtube to go with this project log:

http://www.youtube.com/user/cruorangelussilicis?feature=mhee


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Just went through the videos, great job it really gives a better idea of the work you put into this. Also, I like the base it looks ace!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Just went through the videos, great job it really gives a better idea of the work you put into this. Also, I like the base it looks ace!


Thanks, am pretty pleased with the base, it came out really nicely.

Update time...

I've completed the head/cockpit section, the princeps, moderati, the 2 side wall panels for the cockpit, the 2 void shields and the sensor.

All I have left to paint now are the 4 weapons, the head piece for the cockpit and the 2 shoulder plates - almost done!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Moving along nicely my man. Love the greens on the displays and lenses, very nice work.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree looking very good so far!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Right guys, we're on the home straight now.

The final pieces of the tita are now complete.

We have the 2 shoulder plates and top cover for the head. I have some blue lenses to put in the holes for the eyes.

Then the 4 weapon options, the mega bolter, plasma blast gun, turbo laser and inferno cannon.

Once the varnish has dried, it'll be time to construct the beast.

I'll do this in a youtube video which I'll put a link up for once I've posted it.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Look real nice the guns are huge lol. Looking froward to the video!!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

They are large guns! Against a normal sized mini, it's ridiculous!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool man!!! Look forward to watching the assembly.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

He's done!

The titan is finished. Here's some pics of the completed project and please have a look at my video on youtube which expalins everything a bit more.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work man! Very nice looking piece in the end there. A model to be proud of.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

How'd you get the stripes so straight and clean? Very nice job.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic model, one of the best titans that I have seen online. You did a phenomenal job building, magnetizing, baseing and painting this thing. You should be very proud! Unfortunately for my wallet and spare time, you have made me want to get an Eldar Titan! + Rep and I wish I had more to give!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful model! You did a great job on that bad boy, which makes me want my own now. Dang you CAS!!


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Really nice mate ! i envy you to have one of those !


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

jaysen said:


> How'd you get the stripes so straight and clean? Very nice job.


Thanks for all the compliments, much appreciated.

To answer the question about the stripes, the answer is masking tape and a lot of patience. I spent atleast 2 hours all in all masking, airbrushing and remasking for the different colours. I also used a clay sculpting tool with a rubber pointed end to make sure the tape was properly adhered to the surface and into the nooks and crannies.


----------

